# 2" long convicts with babies?!?



## moonlitstxr (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello everyone!
A couple weeks ago I purchased two convict cichlids. They are around an inch and a half to two inches long. They have been busy the past few days digging in their substrate and throwing the gravel bits from under the driftwood in their tank. Today I see 10-20 baby fish swimming around, and when i get close both cichlids aggressively come to the front of the tank. They don't seem to be eating the babies, but I thought that adult convicts were 4-6 inches. Are these babies convict babies? I can get pictures if needed. 
Thanks!


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Convicts can grow to 6 inches, but they are very precocious breeders. Females often breed as small as an inch and a half, with males only slightly larger.


----------



## GentleGiantsKeeper (Nov 4, 2020)

Yes, they breed at this small size. Convicts can grow to roughly 6-7 inches when fully grown but results varies based on the individual fish. Please keep Cichlid-Forum updated on how the babies are currently doing with their growth and health!


----------

